# Easiest way to raise skimmer?



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I am going to be installing my ghost skimmer in the back chamber of my 18g tank. I need to raise it up four or five inches to get it at the right level. I can cut my own glass so I was planning on building a small platform for it to sit on that will fit in the chamber and still allow for water circulation. 

I had thought there might be ways to hang it that are adjustable but have not found anything on line. I also thought of using egg crate and just stacking it till it was the right height but I thought that might impede the water flow. I thought of trying to use food quality baking silicone mats (the ones you use as cookie sheets that are flexible and can be cut) as something to hang it with but worried that it might not be aquarium safe. 

If anyone knows of an easier way to do it or a pre-made product designed for this please let me know.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I've used a ice cube tray from the dollar store and cut it to the right size before.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

build an eggcrate box to the specs you want with zip ties.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> build an eggcrate box to the specs you want with zip ties.


OK, now I feel stupid! I thought of the zip ties as a way to hang it but didn't think of them to build the eggcrate box. Thanks for the tip. You saved me from having to break out all my old stained glass tools from the loft.

Eric


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Does it matter the colour? Are the black ones died in some way so as to bleed into the water?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I could be wrong but i don't think it matters, i have used black and clear...


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*raise skimmer...*

you could use a mag float magnet like they show in the IM videos... or any marine safe magnet, I know the BA in Scarbourough has some really strong ones on their clearance counter for like $14.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tie straps*

the difference of colors on tie straps is the black I believe absorb uv and don't break down as fast as the clear or white ones ..I will try to find the article I read it in ...


----------

